# Easter Trolling



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

got a break around lunch from family stuff and the wife said go fishing:thumbup: so i hit johnson's beach and trolled out 3 miles and found some live cigar minnows. put them out and trolled them around.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

man that is too cool great vid!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice viedo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

looks like fun!~


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

cool music


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

cool video


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

That's what I am doing wrong.....I don't have music on my yak!
Nice catching there!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Great vid. and music :thumbsup: Can't wait to see you jump a tarpon on vid!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

still flippen said:


> Great vid. and music :thumbsup: Can't wait to see you jump a tarpon on vid!!


me 2


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice Brandon, looks like a good time! Like the Peter Tosh??


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks for posting.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

pretty awsome my friend...


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

nice vid - Brandon. Way to troll up those snapper


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

need2fish said:


> nice vid - Brandon. Way to troll up those snapper


thanks, i thought i must of passed over some bottoms stuff, but i couldnt find anything on the sonar.


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

how you like the pro angler ?
was looking at getting a hobie this afternoon. 
trying to decide between the pro angler and the revo 13. want to do some diving off of it also.
any input ?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think you would be happier diving off the pro angler because of the extra space and stability.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I think you would be happier diving off the pro angler because of the extra space and stability.


yep he is right


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice video and fish.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AbeFroman850 (Dec 30, 2011)

Great Video!!! What mount are you using to get that side angle? Yak Attack?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

thanks. im using this diy mono pod http://palmettokayakfishing.com/PKF-Monopod-Conversion.pdf and 2 scotty gear heads and a locking scotty base mount


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Good Job*

You gotta tell us the name of the song and artist. Showed the video to my daughter last night and she said we gotta download that song. Nice fish.:thumbup:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Cool. Thanks very much. Nice fish too.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice video.


----------

